# Some of my amateur travel images



## D.H.Allen (Apr 14, 2013)

I couldn't get my images to display. Will try to figure out what I did wrong and try again later.


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

D.H.Allen said:


> I couldn't get my images to display. Will try to figure out what I did wrong and try again later.


What I think is that you should use BB code or html code to insert your image. I strongly believe that you must be able to insert the image with the help of bb code or html code. If you don't know how to use the BB code and html code, then feel free to ask me.


----------



## D.H.Allen (Apr 14, 2013)

Sueracs said:


> What I think is that you should use BB code or html code to insert your image. I strongly believe that you must be able to insert the image with the help of bb code or html code. If you don't know how to use the BB code and html code, then feel free to ask me.


Thanks for the offer. My images are on a website that doesn't allow hotlinking. They won't display here. I dabble in amateur photography and have added images to a site that can be accessed through another KBoards post of mine. The admin moderators of KBoards asked me keep all of my comments about this site in one post and they sent me a link. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,148553.0.html This link will take you to a link in KBoards that links to my photos. It's a bit of trouble, so I didn't want to bother anyone with this. Thanks again for offering to help. That was extremely nice of you.


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

D.H.Allen said:


> Thanks for the offer. My images are on a website that doesn't allow hotlinking. They won't display here.


I think you should contact with the moderator with the help of this email KBoards.
[email protected]

You will get proper solution from the what to do?


----------

